
Tell HN: I grew Visa List to $5k per month in a year - 1hakr
Visa List started out as a simple list of visa requirements for all countries with detailed visa process and documents for 50 countries so that travellers can go anywhere they want easily. This was a solution to visa issues I faced when I wanted to travel. Since then it&#x27;s grown to 100+ countries and now features visa exemptions, dual passport requirements and many data points like flight prices, weather, distance, economy status and travel advice. I’m adding new countries every day so that you can use Visa List for all your visa requirements.
Visa List makes money mostly from ads and affiliates. Most of the site is freely usable but to use some filters, community chat and visa advice, you need to pay. Users pay monthly, annual or once for a lifetime membership. Revenue ranges from $5,000&#x2F;m to $6,000&#x2F;m. It became profitable after 2 months of launch.<p>But it didn&#x27;t start making $5000 immediately, it started with $500 per month and grew slowly over the span of a year.<p>Initially I placed ads on visa list and was getting around 100K pageviews around a month. But the ads revenue was not that great at all. I tried to apply for skyscanner partnership because I knew that there would be good need after getting visa, but unfortunately I got rejected. I think the main reason was it was I was not getting a lot of traffic.<p>With a heavy heart I tried different ad networks like video ads, content ads but none of them improved the revenue. All this while, i never lost sight of my goal to increase the SEO and along the way get more users to Visa List.<p>Suddenly after a month I got an email from skyscanner from saying that they are interested in partnering with, this was another team. I was so happy and realised that things come around eventually. In a month I integrated skyscanner and it started a good stream of revenue from visa list.<p>After 5 month around june, people from iVisa contacted me. They provide visa service and visa assistance across the world which was perfect. I was very happy to partner with them as well and thus opened 3rd revenue stream.<p>Along the way I also learning AdOps so i could monetize the traffic I was getting and finally after 6 months things started working out. So my first channel also started contributing a good chunk to overall revenue.<p>After around 8 month i started an experiment with Visa List membership which i have been sitting on it for a long time. I was not really sure what was the most valuable information that travelers really need so they won&#x27;t mind paying. Looking at Nomad list and starter story, i finally put in a set of features that i thought can be useful for Pro members. I&#x27;m happy that the experiment paid off adding to the 4th revenue stream.<p>So looking back, it was not a single thing but a lot of small things done right over a year.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;visalist.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;visalist.io</a>
======
computator
I'll grant that the site is well designed, but I can't see myself relying on
this site or any of numerous "visa info" sites on the web. Visa requirements
change all the time. How can I be sure that the info is accurate?

Personally I like Wikipedia as a first pass. Search Wikipedia for "visa
requirements for Australians"[1] or "visa requirements for Indians"[2] or
whatever your nationality to see _very_ comprehensive info without any ads or
animations or fluff. Then before I book travel, I'll go to the actual
consulate or embassy website.

Wikipedia is trustworthy, organized, and detailed. However, the consulate or
embassy website is the only authoritative source. Every other "visa info" site
on the web leaves me nervous.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Australi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Australian_citizens)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Indian_c...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Indian_citizens)

~~~
1hakr
You points are valid but thats where visa list is different. It actually takes
the basic information form Wikipedia and detailed information from
government/embassy websites. On top of it, you can also see all the government
where this information was gathered and verify it yourself. It saves a lot of
time researching and interpreting the visa requirements. Also it has users
tips for visa aswell.

~~~
sphynx
No, it's not very different, I think @computator is right.

I tried a first basic check: Ukrainian passport and any Schengen country, I
tried Romania. VisaList says "Ukrainian citizens don't need visa for
travelling to Romania as tourist." and "Standard travel documents like
passport / national ID card will generally be sufficient". It's not true,
since you need a _biometric_ passport to travel to Romania visa-free. Usual
(non-biometric) foreign passport and especially national ID card is definitely
not sufficient for visa-free travel.

Wikipedia knows this: "From June 11, 2017 Ukrainians with biometric passports
can travel to Schengen Area countries visa-free for up to 90 days.", IATA
database
([https://www.iatatravelcentre.com](https://www.iatatravelcentre.com)) knows
this as well. But visalist.io doesn't :( So it's definitely "trust but verify"
in this case...

------
AlchemistCamp
> So looking back, it was not a single thing but a lot of small things done
> right over a year.

That was almost exactly the same case for me and what I posted a few hours
before this as well:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21795979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21795979)

It seems like the scenario where one specific hack works unbelievably well is
much less common (though more desirable) than just doing everything 1%-5%
better.

------
mouzogu
Great job. The website is well designed, nice UI and everything is just super
clear and accessible. I wonder is it a React app...

This is exactly the kind of project I would have thought of and then never
bothered, thinking its already been done, its on wikipedia etc...Although you
were fortunate with your partnerships, thats a bit of a jackpot, but in
fairness you made the effort so well deserved. Good luck with version 2.

~~~
1hakr
Thanks, it's a Vue app built using NuxtJS.

See i thought that too until I faced a visa related problem when I was trying
to visit Philippine. Long story short I ended up cancelling my tickers as I
didn't get the visa in time which I thought i didn't needed in the first
place. So I decided to solve the information inconsistency, contradicting and
confusing information out there.

~~~
mouzogu
The classic, building something to solve your own problem, fantastic!

------
lucb1e
I... would like to sign up but I can't because I don't want to use Facebook,
Google or Twitter. Can I just give you my email and you send the login token
per email instead of through a third party?

~~~
zamadatix
I'm sure it's crappy for the 1% of normal users that don't want to login
through one of these services but really who wants to manage a first party
user system, the fake accounts, the security breach risks, and updating that
system just for 1% more users on a 60k/y project. Bigger fish to fry.

~~~
lucb1e
Please change my mind: I don't see the difference between keeping access
tokens and keeping a password (in technical terms).

You also mention fake accounts: I don't know what this site does (I wanted to
filter on a field and it told me I needed to login for that, not sure how a
fake account would help me defraud the owner using that) but I would hope that
random website owners can't tell Google/Twitter/Facebook about how naughty
I've been and get me banned from Google/Twitter/Facebook. Therefore, the site
owner will still have to ban spammers that created a Google account, same as
they have to ban spammers that created an email address.

Every time I've tried to implement a third party login, it has been quite a
pain. "First party user system" is a fancy word for what is actually the
simplest option. At least to me, as a developer, so I don't see the advantage
from that perspective either.

~~~
zamadatix
The 3rd parties have went out of their way (via incentive) to make this the
easiest possible option. Access tokens "just happen" from a process
perspective. There is no need to create a password reset system, a "forgot
username" system, a 2 factor auth, password policy, or enforcing password
resets in certain scenarios. Tokens shift all of that work to the 3rd party
the user already does this with and allows your app to simply integrate and be
done, to never have to think about these things again. If the user wants to
use TOTP, SMS, a second email, or interdimensional VR dance greeting in 10
years you don't need to worry about it, the 3rd party does.

"Therefore, the site owner will still have to ban spammers that created a
Google account, same as they have to ban spammers that created an email
address."

Sure, but instead of trying to be better than Facebook/Twitter/Google at
making it hard to create spam/fraud accounts you simply have to block the ones
that get through the already best systems in the world. You don't need to
track IPs, fingerprint patterns, phone numbers, emails, etc to try to filter
out automated systems the 3rd party does it for you and is always getting
better with 0 effort on your part.

It's also frees you from ever needing to ask for more information than needed.
Don't need their phone number? Great, you'll never leak it because you don't
need to request it from the 3rd party or user or account when requesting the
token. Just have a token instead of a password? Great, if the user practiced
poor password security Google/Facebook/Twitter are more likely to block
suspicious logins than you ever were AND you don't have to reset their
password and send them an email, the 3rd party will. Also tokens auto
expire/renew as part of the app logic, down to minutes if you want, all
without bothering the user.

If you've tried to implement 3rd party logins as additional steps to your
already first party system you don't really gain any of these benefits . If
it's all you implement it can save quite a bit of work.

In the end though nobody should be changing your mind, it's you that should
explain why the developers should support a 1st party only system and turn
away those that don't want to create yet another web account or why they
should support both and the associated burden for the 1% that won't login via
3rd party.

~~~
swiley
Really? Last I checked it wasn't as simple as running your own
password/session system unless you have a pretty complex app set up. Oauth is
kind of insane honestly.

~~~
jf22
There are plenty of libraries that manage OAuth for you.

------
vxNsr
I'm actually traveling next week and one of the things I had trouble finding
was the customs rules, what I could and couldn't bring into the country. You
don't seem to surface that info either.

I also noticed that when I click on a country there's no info about my
country's embassies and consulates which is something as a traveler is very
important to know.

Additionally, I didn't see anything about membership

~~~
chrisseaton
Are customs rules ever complicated for a typical person?

Usually it just seems to be common sense rules that you can bring something
like $10k cash or large quantities of alcohol or tobacco, which aren’t
practical concerns for almost any traveller.

Have you found rules that may trip people up that we should know about?

~~~
esotericn
Define large?

Norway, for example, allows only 2L of spirits or 200 cigarettes IIRC. If
you're a heavy smoker that's less than a week. I believe Switzerland is
similar.

I don't smoke or drink, but I'd imagine that would be fairly easy to get
tripped up by if you were travelling around Europe.

~~~
chrisseaton
Litres of spirits and hundreds of cigarettes is not a normal thing to pack on
a trip.

~~~
esotericn
It might not be normal for you, or a huge percentage of trips, but it's
certainly normal for people I know to bring food and drink on holiday.

Certainly if you're driving around in a camper.

~~~
chrisseaton
I meant more that it’s not hard to avoid getting into any trouble by just
never taking these things across borders, rather than trying to learn the
rules. Nobody _needs_ to move alcohol or tobacco - it’s always going to be
available at your destination unless it’s banned in which case you still
couldn’t import.

~~~
esotericn
YMMV, like I said. When I go on road trips I don't really think about what I'm
taking; you "pack" for a flight or train journey from your home.

It just happens to be the case that I don't drink or smoke. There are other
restrictions like meat, plants, blah blah, the list goes on.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I set my passport country to Sweden and clicked on Germany, and it said I
don't need a visa for a 90-day tourist stay. But within the EU and EEA, no
visa is needed even for a longer stay, under the freedom of movement laws.

~~~
jiofih
The freedom of movement agreement gives you exactly three months stay, same as
Schengen, exempt from border control. It can be extended to six months max,
and over that you need a work / residence visa.

[https://ec.europa.eu/info/policies/justice-and-
fundamental-r...](https://ec.europa.eu/info/policies/justice-and-fundamental-
rights/eu-citizenship/movement-and-residence_en)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
“Agreement”? I am referring to the citizens' rights directive. Even if de jure
you might need a visa for a very long visit, they don't stamp your passport
when you come in and out, and they can't deport you. And no visa is required
to work or study for unlimited periods.

~~~
boulos
At least in Germany, the answer is nuanced:

[https://www.bmi.bund.de/EN/topics/migration/law-on-
foreigner...](https://www.bmi.bund.de/EN/topics/migration/law-on-
foreigners/freedom-of-movement/freedom-of-movement-node.html)

you are apparently not allowed to just move there if you aren’t self-
sufficient:

> EU citizens have the right of residence for longer than three months if they

\- are workers or self-employed persons in the host Member State or are
seeking employment (for a certain length of time);

\- are not in employment or are students or trainees and have sufficient
resources and comprehensive health insurance cover;

\- have the right of permanent residence (following legal residence of five
years).

\- Family members, regardless of their citizenship, accompanying or joining an
EU citizen who satisfies these conditions also have the right of residence for
more than three months.

> So the underlying idea is that in order to reside for more than three months
> in another Member State, EU citizens must have sufficient resources for
> themselves and their family members not to become a burden on the social
> assistance system of the host Member State.

------
codesternews
@1hakr Your website design is good. What is your design process. As being
developer I struggle with designing.

May I know your design process and how you improved the website design. What
was your approach and any resources etc.

Thanks

~~~
1hakr
I follow material design, it is very detailed and covers basic concepts very
well. Secondly I use other famous website like nomadlist.com for inspiration.

~~~
codesternews
Could you provide further details about where to start for material design?

Sorry for bothering you. But I lost my inspiration at the design step. My many
projects struggle and lost motivation at design phase.

~~~
1hakr
I used this library which also has predefined templates
[https://vuetifyjs.com/en/](https://vuetifyjs.com/en/)

------
kees99
@1hakr: Your no-javascript shame-screen is very funny and well-made, thumbs
up. Too bad I can't see anything else on that site.

~~~
1hakr
Ya my whole website is built on NuxtJS framework ️

------
siscia
In the very first page I immediately wanted to input the country where I
wanted to go, not the one of which I hold the passport. Yeah, I know that you
wrote the instruction bellow but I just didn't see them. Moreover the "Let's
Go" button did not help.

~~~
1hakr
Aah I see. Any suggestions how I can improve the experience?

~~~
siscia
Not sure, maybe change the button?

Something like "Discover easy to visit countries" ? But maybe it is too long?

Maybe re-iterate the message on top or bottom, "Tell us where you from to
discover easy to visit countries".

~~~
1hakr
Good suggestion

------
mtarasevicius
Just a heads up, the info about visa free travel to Belarus is not correct.
You can enter Belarus as an EU citizen visa free in 3 specific ways, and this
only lasts for up to 5 days depending on how you entered. Otherwise you will
need a visa to travel to Belarus.

~~~
1hakr
Thanks will correct it

------
hebetude
I can't tell content from ads. Glad you have monetized, but the UX has
suffered as a result.

~~~
1hakr
This has been a dilemma for a long time. I personally don't like ads at all
but had to do it to sustain. That's why I'm building alternative streams of
revenue so when they become big, I can remove ads altogether.

~~~
tracker1
I would set a goal on where/when you decide to remove ads... It's really easy
to keep that extra revenue as it will tend to grow with your site. Beyond
this, having the paid subscribers get an ad-free UX when logged in?

~~~
1hakr
Yes with pro membership, you get ad free experience and many other features.

------
noname120
Please stop displaying the Product Hunt nag if I already clicked on the “vote”
button.

~~~
1hakr
Got it, will fix it soon. Thanks.

------
encoderer
Great work on this. There are a lot of hackers here who only do some limited
coding and a project like this can be a wonderful inspiration.

There has never been a better time to be an indie maker.

~~~
1hakr
the dawn of indie hackers!

------
kalleboo
Cool site, this would have come in handy a few years ago when I traveled a lot
more.

You might want to add a few exceptions to the "best countries to visit" list.
It shows "North Korea" as one of the best countries to visit with a Japanese
passport. I think most people would not agree... (North Korea has a history of
kidnapping Japanese citizens) Also it looks like "Visa refused/Travel Banned"
countries are still shown in the list.

~~~
1hakr
Thanks for the suggestion. I will make the changes.

------
oops
I always find these kinds of posts motivational. Thanks for sharing!

How long did it take you to build and launch your initial version? How many
hours per-week do you spend working on it now?

~~~
1hakr
I believe in sharing with community which has been crucial in my overall
journey. For the first version it took me 4 weeks to learn VueJS and make a
fully working MVP. I have been a full time Indie maker for 3 years now.

------
boulos
Great story! Seems like you should convert this to a writeup on a blog about
your experience (so you can include charts, for example). Congrats!

~~~
1hakr
Thanks. Good suggestion.

------
aliswe
Dunno if this is relevant to you. But some thoughts on the frontpage ux,
nothing major of course. I checked with a mobile.

Remove the emoji. Not really visible anyway, detracts attn from the text
Shorten the copy after the "hero", maybe using some A/B testing so no blunders
are introduced. Switch the illustration footer and the logos, they are more
important. For first time users the Pro popup is completely irrelevant,
particularly on the start page where I still know nothing about the standard
service Add a copyright footer so I know I can stop trying to scroll down, put
your Hakr signature there as well and dont "float" it. The hero and the site
header overlap when scrolling, obstructing the text of both.

------
jlokier
The United Kingdom is now undoubtedly going ahead with Brexit, and based on
recent history of now-powerful politicians, and the announcements earlier this
year on billboards everywhere, it looks likely that new visas will be required
to travel between the UK and EU from 31st Jan 2020, and new conditions will
come into force.

Those new visas and conditions are likely to be different for different
classes of people as well. E.g. EU citizens, non-EU partners of EU citizens,
EU partners of UK citizens, non-EU partners of UK citizens who entered via EU
treaty rights, non-EU partners of UK citizens in well paid jobs who entered
not-via-the-EU (different rules and status apply to them), the same but in
non-well-paid jobs, EU citizens in well paid jobs, EU citizens in poorly paid
jobs, children of EU citizens, students, recently graduated students, etc. And
it seems that quite a lot of people don't know, yet, what class they are in,
or whether they will be allowed to stay in the UK, either in the short term,
or the long term.

A huge number of people regularly travel between UK and EU for work, holidays
and family visits. Travelling between EU countries is almost like travelling
between states in the USA - a lot of people do it fairly casually, and some do
it almost as a commute.

Because of the changes, a fair number of people are interested in rules around
dual citizenship, changes of citizenship (either people whose home is in the
UK but they didn't need citizenship before, or people from the UK settled
elsewhere in the EU who are now deciding whether to apply for change of
citizenship to continue where they are), what rights they may have based on
ancestry or other family connections which they previously did not need to
investigate, the rights of their children, how much they need to earn to
obtain different rights, how long applications take and how much they cost,
etc.

On top of that, travelling across the border can jeopardise a person's
applications, because it creates discontinuities of residence and the
institutions judge such things arbitrarily, some of the time.

So information on visa requirements, conditions, and how different rules apply
to different people may be something people will really need starting fairly
soon.

Just saying, as I think the information could prove useful to many if it's
made presentable and accessible (and isn't misleading), and for your site
there might be a lot of visitors if it's the place to find out.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
> it looks likely that new visas will be required to travel between the UK and
> EU from 31st Jan 2020

This is not true. Johnson's victory in the election makes it almost certain
the EU withdrawal agreement will come into force, so there will be no new
requirements until at least the end of 2020, due to the transition period.

------
robjan
TIL that my home, Hong Kong, has been demoted to "developing"

~~~
whb07
This seems....odd. HK is now a city within PRC. So is Shenzen a "developed"
area? What exactly is the distinction between Shenzen and HK now that they
aren't exactly proven to be a city-state?

~~~
robjan
There is a border and passport control between HK and Shenzhen.

------
enraged_camel
It would be great if you could include alternative spellings and shorthands in
the country dropdown at the start. For example, I searched for "USA" and it
didn't bring up a result. Had to type "United" to find United States of
America.

It would be a minor but noticeable improvement to UX, in my opinion.

~~~
1hakr
Thanks, it currently supports to digit search. Usually works for all countries
but apparently not for US.

------
arduinomancer
Looks like a useful site, I like the design and everything seems really
snappy.

One issue I noticed is it seems like line wrapping is messed up on mobile. The
line breaks sometimes happen in the middle of words.

For example:

"

o Japan as tourist. The maximum duration of sta

y is 90 days. You can also find usful tips from fe

llow travellers.

"

This is in Firefox iOS.

I think there's a CSS attribute to fix this if I recall.

~~~
1hakr
Oh thanks, I will look into it.

------
moralestapia
Hello 1hakr and congratulations!

I was looking at your open startups page (love the initiative) and if you show
the pageviews for the last year, you can see everything flat and then it
pretty much explodes in December. What is the reason for this? Was this the
ProductHunt feature?

~~~
1hakr
Thanks. Yes including hacker news and reddit.

------
soared
Nice job! What vendors for video/display ads did you try? Do you think your
eventual success with those was more from learning the basics of supply side
ad ops or from finding the right vendor/demand source?

I see google ads, are you using anything else? Adsense or dfp?

------
mam2
Your website is very nice and I came across it when I was looking for a place
to go travel.

However I still don't understand one can make so much money with a website
like this.

I would personally never pay for any services like this when everything is
free on the internet...

~~~
1hakr
If you think about it, almost all the data is free. Visa list saves time for
you, that's all.

~~~
mam2
Exactly, and why / what for paying ?? Especially sincd since you typically
need this website like twice a year at most.

Its not a critic or w.e. I just cant understand from which need your 5k per
month can come.

Contrats anyway.

~~~
wattengard
People pay for convenience, it's as simple as that.

------
ken
Congrats on launching, but according to your own webpage, it's had only one
$5K month, and that was 2 months ago. It might be a bit early to claim "$5k
per month".

~~~
1hakr
Yes but I saw the trend, as of now I have already crossed $3k for this month.

------
gabrielrdz
Congrats! I just glanced at the site for a few minutes but it looks nice and I
really enjoy hearing about people finding success from hobby projects. Best of
luck!

------
shostack
Where did you source your data for this? Now that you're monetizing off
subscriptions primarily, have you considered trying ads? Or not worth it?

------
radicalriddler
I'm a massive fan of this site, and it has brought a massive amount of value
to me personally. Glad to see that it's doing ok.

~~~
1hakr
Makes me so happy to hear that.

------
callmekatootie
@1hakr How did you get your initial set of users?

~~~
1hakr
So last year I launched it on Product hunt and reddit and hacker news and it
went viral everywhere with 150k users in a month but then it made a free fall
to 20k and it took me 5 months to slowly grow it to 100k monthly users using
just seo.

~~~
moneywoes
Where to get started with SEO?

~~~
1hakr
I used this in the beginning
[https://www.clickminded.com/](https://www.clickminded.com/)

------
Bootwizard
So how exactly did you find apps/sites to partner with? I've never heard of
either of those.

~~~
1hakr
I didn't, they found me

------
ryzalyusoff
Massive congrats! Visalist is the best for travellers info and this is such an
inspiration!

~~~
1hakr
Thanks man

------
ohlookabird
The website doesn't work without external dependencies, uMatrix blocks
Cloudflare for me.

~~~
1hakr
I see. I had to use CDN to serve 300k users every month. Any suggestions how I
can make it available for everyone?

------
jshaqaw
Congratulations. Solve a real problem for people and make a nice income
stream.

~~~
1hakr
Thanks. I'm hopeful more and more people will find it useful.

------
nestorherre
Congrats, this surely will inspire more than one fellow HNer to start his side
project.

Also great thing that you answer such specific questions like how to get
started on design/seo. Keep it up!

------
egorfine
Thanks for sharing your inspiring story!

How did you start the marketing of this site? I mean what where your first
steps to tell the world that this site now exists?

------
justhw
Really great site.

How did you get the first 100 to 1000 users/visits?

~~~
1hakr
I did a public launch on product hunt and then it become viral and got me 150k
users in a week.

------
t0ughcritic
How/did you market it initially to be ranked?

------
sakispal
Great story, good job!

------
mellosouls
The link just takes me to a webpage that hangs.

No story about growth, or anything else I can see.

Android Chrome fwiw, old device

~~~
1hakr
Actually the link is the stats of Visa list, it actually loading page views
and users from data studio charts. It also has revenue of visa list.

~~~
detaro
It's horrifically slow. After 90s, more than 30 MB downloaded and still no
content showing I gave up too. (and this is on desktop)

~~~
1hakr
Damn you datastudio, I should find alternative to show stats. You can browse
the website which should be fast [https://visalist.io](https://visalist.io)

------
1hakr
Visa List started out as a simple list of visa requirements for all countries
with detailed visa process and documents for 50 countries so that travellers
can go anywhere they want easily. This was a solution to visa issues I faced
when I wanted to travel. Since then it's grown to 100+ countries and now
features visa exemptions, dual passport requirements and many data points like
flight prices, weather, distance, economy status and travel advice. I’m adding
new countries every day so that you can use Visa List for all your visa
requirements.

Visa List makes money mostly from ads and affiliates. Most of the site is
freely usable but to use some filters, community chat and visa advice, you
need to pay. Users pay monthly, annual or once for a lifetime membership.
Revenue ranges from $5,000/m to $6,000/m. It became profitable after 2 months
of launch.

But it didn't start making $5000 immediately, it started with $500 per month
and grew slowly over the span of a year.

Initially I placed ads on visa list and was getting around 100K pageviews
around a month. But the ads revenue was not that great at all. I tried to
apply for skyscanner partnership because I knew that there would be good need
after getting visa, but unfortunately I got rejected. I think the main reason
was it was I was not getting a lot of traffic.

With a heavy heart I tried different ad networks like video ads, content ads
but none of them improved the revenue. All this while, i never lost sight of
my goal to increase the SEO and along the way get more users to Visa List.

Suddenly after a month I got an email from skyscanner from saying that they
are interested in partnering with, this was another team. I was so happy and
realised that things come around eventually. In a month I integrated
skyscanner and it started a good stream of revenue from visa list.

After 5 month around june, people from iVisa contacted me. They provide visa
service and visa assistance across the world which was perfect. I was very
happy to partner with them as well and thus opened 3rd revenue stream.

Along the way I also learning AdOps so i could monetize the traffic I was
getting and finally after 6 months things started working out. So my first
channel also started contributing a good chunk to overall revenue.

After around 8 month i started an experiment with Visa List membership which i
have been sitting on it for a long time. I was not really sure what was the
most valuable information that travelers really need so they won't mind
paying. Looking at Nomad list and starter story, i finally put in a set of
features that i thought can be useful for Pro members. I'm happy that the
experiment paid off adding to the 4th revenue stream.

So looking back, it was not a single thing but a lot of small things done
right over a year.

[https://visalist.io](https://visalist.io)

~~~
jiofih
I think you should tag your submission with Show HN, see rules here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
detaro
Given that this is a submission with stats _about_ visalist, Show HN doesn't
seem appropriate.

There was a Show HN a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18640880](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18640880)

